# photography lessons



## toolcrazy (Mar 28, 2007)

I came across this site recently in my quest to learn more about my camera and I thought it might help others. 

http://www.morguefile.com/archive/classroom.php


----------



## kiddo (Mar 28, 2007)

Great link Toolcrazy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alexander (Mar 29, 2007)

Great link ! Its nice to get a lesson like this without having to order a book or pay for a subscription.


----------



## slink74659 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks, I saved that in my favorites and am going through it as I get time.
Steve


----------



## bob393 (Mar 30, 2007)

Great site, thanks!


----------

